# Strangest moment(s) at TCOD?



## Ether's Bane

For me:

The Verythx epidemic, which my sister ultimately became a part of.
Charteon's mom logging in and almost taking her daughter off the site.
Shiva64, AK, and G8tr getting "banned".
Desolater and his 18 accounts.


----------



## Tailsy

Moving from Conforums to IF is probably one of the things I remember most, although it's not really strange...

In fact I don't think those are that strange at all. But alas! I am an old coot~


----------



## departuresong

The first time I was banned, Nate and a bunch of other people made a bunch of "Save AK" banners and put them in their signatures. D:


----------



## Scyther

I wouldn't say it's strange, but definitly very memerable. It was when Skroy and I decided to make Notoriously Unknown a collage after her chemo treatment. And the PMs...

God, the PMs...

Oh, and there was the time when she extended her camping trip by three days. By the time she was back, she had already died in three different ways, mehwmew opened a thread and got banned, ant _i_ was stupid enough to open a thread, and I got in an argument with... Either opaltiger or surskitty. And then Nottie ripped my head off when she got back, since I blew the whole thing out of the proportion.

Yep, the strangest is the drama.


----------



## Zuu

> The Verythx epidemic


I guess I wasn't here for that?


----------



## surskitty

The fact that I have been here for six years oh my god what
_what_

Also the switch to IF threw me off a lot since afair no one had mentioned it beforehand.  It was just SUDDENLY IF and then I was like ... wait wait what just happened WHY IS NO ONE POSTING


I also remember breaking this iteration of the forum.  And then breaking it again.  And also breaking it.

Actually I just break this forum on a regular basis sorry about that


----------



## Tailsy

Those times were funny, though.

Except you suck, surskitty.

_You just plain suck_.


----------



## Tailsy

Those times were funny, though.

Except you suck, surskitty.

_You just plain suck_.


----------



## Dr Frank

When I signed up.

Er, sorry. Carry on.


----------



## ultraviolet

the Terry saga?


----------



## Flora

^ That was very strange.  And annoying.

For me, it was when Mike became convinced that I had a magical talking cat and tried many times through VM to get me to sell said cat to the circus.


----------



## Zora of Termina

ultraviolet said:


> the Terry saga?


This.
And anything involving Turbo that I've been here for.

Also:
-Some of my old conversations with Evoli got pretty strange. I remember one such discussion about a drunk Midna and Youtube Poops... >>
-Tetris porn. ._.
-That whole "TAILSY SHAT ON MY THREAD" thing with that guy Mokoko Toy. Well, it seemed strange to me at least. :v

...And I really can't think of any more.


----------



## Tailsy

Well, I really just had to go, man. *shrug*

Oooh, I remember the whole shebang with Light Mightyena and Nidokingu and Light's mum making a thread and stuff :o crazy!


----------



## hopeandjoy

Everything Zora said. Although, Tetris porn was far more amusing.


----------



## Jolty

wtf everything that goes on here was NORMAL

eerrr that time I got banned


----------



## departuresong

Tailsy said:


> Well, I really just had to go, man. *shrug*
> 
> Oooh, I remember the whole shebang with Light Mightyena and Nidokingu and Light's mum making a thread and stuff :o crazy!


Ah, right. Those threads are still online.

http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showtopic=2221
http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showtopic=2252

Looking back, most of us really handled that immaturely... very immaturely.


----------



## Zuu

especially me man what was i doing in those threads


----------



## Pook

ShiningGlass said:


> Ah, right. Those threads are still online.
> 
> http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showtopic=2221
> http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showtopic=2252
> 
> Looking back, most of us really handled that immaturely... very immaturely.


considering that we were very young when that happened and did not know any other way to handle it

luckily for me i joined weeks after


----------



## Jolty

ShiningGlass said:


> Ah, right. Those threads are still online.
> 
> http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showtopic=2221
> http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showtopic=2252
> 
> Looking back, most of us really handled that immaturely... very immaturely.


omg I shat bricks
MASSIVE NOSTALGIA TRIP


----------



## spaekle

I remember there was this one troll who started a thread in the CC about morning wood, posted this same weird poem a million different times, and then eventually posted some sex fanfic and got banned.

lol, terry. His thread about Pokemon songs or whatever the hell those were was probably one of the best laughs I've had here.

Edit: desolator! I remember typing up this long post trying to get through to him at one point (lol, wasting effort), and he sent me a PM saying he was 'leaving for a new life' and wasn't coming back. I'm not sure if he ever did or not.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Oh god does anyone here remember Eric Daimon?


----------



## Tailsy

HAHAHA I REMEMBER 

we used to have a TOTALLY SEKRIT 'advanced role-playing' board on IF. Basically it was for the mods and people the mods liked. We were still terrible. *sigh* Oh, the memories.


----------



## departuresong

Remember the Veterans Forum? :P I think it consisted of all the mods and me.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> HAHAHA I REMEMBER
> 
> we used to have a TOTALLY SEKRIT 'advanced role-playing' board on IF. Basically it was for the mods and people the mods liked. We were still terrible. *sigh* Oh, the memories.


considerably better than anything I've seen on the forums ever


----------



## surskitty

Dezzuu, are you crazy?  That forum was awful.


----------



## #1 bro

everything that happened ever while the "reputation system" was implemented.


----------



## surskitty

Hey, man, my 2500-ish rep was totally awesome.

As were the times I noticed that if I -rep'd a post, I could drop someone's rank by three squares...


----------



## Tailsy

... I don't remember the rep system, really. I remember it being there but what actually happened with it? Nothing!


----------



## Pook

i remember when creepy kecleon or someone said "oh being gay is saying like a tv is a tree or something"


----------



## spaekle

Tailsy said:


> ... I don't remember the rep system, really. I remember it being there but what actually happened with it? Nothing!


I remember there was this one dude in particular who had a really low rep and kept throwing bitchfits over it, but he got banned eventually.


----------



## Autumn

I've been around here for about four years now and the weirdest things I can remember happening were mostly to myself because I didn't explore the forums much during the first year of my TCoD existence so I missed all sorts of drama.

... I was a female version of Terry. :x Looking back I'm kind of surprised I never got banned for being an ignorant asshole.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I remember there was this one dude in particular who had a really low rep and kept throwing bitchfits over it, but he got banned eventually.


...and that member got unbanned and became a respected member and a minimod, but no longer frequents TCOD. His name is Mudkip. [sarcasm]Have you heard of him before?[/sarcasm]



Leafpool said:


> I've been around here for about four years now and the weirdest things I can remember happening were mostly to myself because I didn't explore the forums much during the first year of my TCoD existence so I missed all sorts of drama.
> 
> ... I was a female version of Terry. :x Looking back I'm kind of surprised I never got banned for being an ignorant asshole.


I used to remember you as the one who failed epically at becoming an ASB ref. :l


----------



## Autumn

Alabaster said:


> I used to remember you as the one who failed epically at becoming an ASB ref. :l


I managed it eventually, though~!

EDIT: I just read through those mock reffings and oh my god what. I'm so ashamed of myself now. D:

(maybe I'd try to get back into ASB if I didn't have such a tendency to start and never finish things)

EDIT 2: ... :(


----------



## Tailsy

Alabaster said:


> ...and that member got unbanned and became a respected member and a minimod, but no longer frequents TCOD. His name is Mudkip. [sarcasm]Have you heard of him before?[/sarcasm]


Who?


----------



## spaekle

Alabaster said:


> ...and that member got unbanned and became a respected member and a minimod, but no longer frequents TCOD. His name is Mudkip. [sarcasm]Have you heard of him before?[/sarcasm]


No, it wasn't Mudkip. It was like... Agentsomething, I dunno.

I remember being really stupid and charging into debate topics not knowing what the hell I was talking about. Hopefully that's changed a little? I made some embarrassingly stupid CC threads too.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

HOLY HELL I CAN STILL LOG INTO THE IF FORUMS WHUT

The Terry episode was rather odd, though nothing beats the reputation drama. Oh, and Fluffy. What bodes ill for him, bodes ill for us all.


----------



## surskitty

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Oh, and Fluffy. What bodes ill for him, bodes ill for us all.


Eh?


----------



## Lady Grimdour

surskitty said:


> Eh?


Every time I saw him, there's usually some drama to come.


----------



## ultraviolet

He was here a few months ago and that was fairly drama-free, I think.


----------



## Butterfree

GW said:


> i remember when creepy kecleon or someone said "oh being gay is saying like a tv is a tree or something"


Don't forget opaltiger's story about Bob the TV who was really a tree. That was brilliant.


----------



## surskitty

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Every time I saw him, there's usually some drama to come.


That is probably because the man is nucking futs.


----------



## Tailsy

OH LOL THAT REMINDS ME!!

SURSKITTY
WATCH OUT
TERRY IS TRYING TO GET US DEMODDED FOR FLAMING.

... NO SRSLY.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten

This was quite a while back but I vaguely remember that as a solution to member validation problems at the time, it was set up so new members would only be allowed to post on one board (Newbie Boot Camp? Can't remember the name haha) until they had suitably "proved themselves" as worthwhile members. That was pretty hilarious, lasted like a week or something before it got scrapped.


----------



## Tailsy

Weren't they automatically validated when they posted or something?


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten

It might have been that they needed a certain amount of posts to get validated, like 20 or something, which was especially difficult as they only had access to one forum where fuckall interesting discussion was had, so most people just gave up lol.


----------



## departuresong

Yeah, it was something ridiculous like 20 posts or something. The sad part is it took like a week before somebody called the admins out on it.


----------



## Tarvos

I remember Jolty's TCOD FAMILY TREE


----------



## Clover

This is much more recent than some examples, but remember that time where all those accounts were created?


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I remember the reputation drama. I even remember that there was a thread made about... something in Forum Discussion and I reccomended having a mod-to-user ambassador. Which was kind of silly.

I remember the guest forum at Invisionfree! Good times.

Also, the time when Mew's Hangout was down gave the whole IF forums a collective heart attack.

In vBulletin 1 (the one that crashed), I remember that a bunch fo people registered early and pissed Butterfree off because she and Nidokingu had made this system where everyone's account would be transferred and they would even get a number (if they had that number pre-registered of course). Butterfree called the whole system off and then the numbers were up for grabs (I was supposed to be like 78, but I ended up being 32).

Oh, and the time when Butterfree made the mod forum accessible to all... everyone wanted it to be secret again. Which was, imo, quite a stupid decision.

Ah, TCoD... I can't imagine my life without it.

EDIT: 





> Shiva64, AK, and G8tr getting "banned".


OH SHIT I remember this! Some member "came out" as actually being a girl (or was it a boy) and all the mods were like "MY LIFE IS A LIE" and the normal members were like "WTF is wrong with you people?" Damn, I wish we had that archived; it inspired me to do a similar thing on another forum (which is now unfortunately gone).


----------



## surskitty

The mod forum's never posted in, so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I've not been here too long, but I can remember finding the whole desolater incident hilariously funny, because I actually knew him from another forum (he was a troll there as well). What I wouldn't give to see one of his completely ott posts again :P


----------



## Minish

The secret admirer system! I remember pretty much everyone (definitely including myself) as if it were the most awesome thing ever.

I assume it won't ever be coming back? :(


----------



## Autumn

Cirrus said:


> The secret admirer system! I remember pretty much everyone (definitely including myself) as if it were the most awesome thing ever.
> 
> I assume it won't ever be coming back? :(


I loved that thing too D:


----------



## Not Meowth

Cirrus said:


> The secret admirer system! I remember pretty much everyone (definitely including myself) as if it were the most awesome thing ever.
> 
> I assume it won't ever be coming back? :(


OH MY GOD I REMEMBER THAT KINDA.
Twas the source of much warm fuzziness, not that I got many admirers back then but still.


----------



## Flora

Mike the Foxhog said:


> OH MY GOD I REMEMBER THAT KINDA.
> Twas the source of much warm fuzziness, not that I got many admirers back then but still.


Waitaminute I thought you didn't like it :/

I liked it too~  Could use a bit of not-everyone-thinks-Flora-is-an-immature-clingy-idiot fuzziness.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Flora and Ashes said:


> Waitaminute I thought you didn't like it :/
> 
> I liked it too~  Could use a bit of not-everyone-thinks-Flora-is-an-immature-clingy-idiot fuzziness.


That was Kratos. >>

Heh, I did wonder about what happened to that. Sometimes when I was bored I'd go and see if I could guess who my still-secret admirers were. And there were a lot.
I love you guys too <3


----------



## Jolty

Watershed said:


> I remember Jolty's TCOD FAMILY TREE


It's the JJHF family tree now and I can no longer read it rofl


----------



## ultraviolet

> The secret admirer system!


I loved that stupid thing even though I only admired like three people and didn't get any back. xD


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

I remember Turbo coming up with terrible digimon RPGs and getting banned again and again.
His ungodly persistence was strange.


----------



## spaekle

I remember Turbo going batshit in this one thread about how his friend told him that they're going to lock up everyone with ADHD or some BS. I think the thread was stickied for a while, even. :p


----------



## Scyther

^That raised the bar high.


----------



## Autumn

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I remember Turbo going batshit in this one thread about how his friend told him that they're going to lock up everyone with ADHD or some BS. I think the thread was stickied for a while, even. :p


oh my god

I remember that!

that was hilarious.


----------



## ultraviolet

the drama over forum games,  remember that. 

I was so lame in that thread. u___u


----------



## Lady Grimdour

ultraviolet said:


> the drama over forum games,  remember that.
> 
> I was so lame in that thread. u___u


Remind us.

Though Turbo's ADHD thread was indeed the most dramatic. I remember the tag "DON'T POST BULL**** LIKE THIS" or words to that effect.


----------



## Not Meowth

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Remind us.


Ohhh, I think uv means those "US vs the world" or whatever threads that got to hundreds of pages of people just posting numbers, and eventually it broke the forum somehow and people started insisting that Forum Games get shut down altogether etcetera. Then they deleted the threads and some people lost hundreds and hundreds off their post count.

I remember someone made a parody of them with a list as long as your arm of things to do to whatever number you started with, like "add 17 if your favourite colour is blue" and so on.


----------



## Murkrow

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Remind us.
> 
> Though Turbo's ADHD thread was indeed the most dramatic. I remember the tag "DON'T POST BULL**** LIKE THIS" or words to that effect.


It was the title I think.
"the government is now officially f*cking crazy DON'T POST ****ING THREADS LIKE THIS"


----------



## Aisling

Alabaster said:


> ...and that member got unbanned and became a respected member and a minimod, but no longer frequents TCOD. *Her* name is Mudkip. [sarcasm]Have you heard of *her* before?[/sarcasm]


Mudkip never wrote threads about her -rep... or got banned. She got -rep because she was nice to the guy who whined about his -rep, but I don't remember the guy's name. I remember his avatar was like, Winnie the Pooh though. I remember posting in one of those threads and getting told I should be a psychiatrist but basically I just said "stfu you don't know what you're talking about", really nicely.

Anyway, strangest things I remember...

The AK banning controversy, the rep system, the signatures that went on the right side of your post instead of the bottom (I remember being such a fangirl tard with this)... the Turbo stuff... The Light Mightyena/Fluffy and Butterfree/Fluffy thing... Didn't he reregister recently? With the brown griffon for an avatar? idk.

also everything I ever did before this incarnation of the forums


----------



## surskitty

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Ohhh, I think uv means those "US vs the world" or whatever threads that got to hundreds of pages of people just posting numbers, and eventually it broke the forum somehow and people started insisting that Forum Games get shut down altogether etcetera. Then they deleted the threads and some people lost hundreds and hundreds off their post count.


The forum was being particularly slow at that point in time so I felt that deleting a BS thread with that many posts would be a Good Thing.

However, deleting it turned out to break the forum for about an hour....  It only got better after Butterfree manually halted my server request.

The thread still exists; it's soft-deleted.



I'm _really good_ at breaking TCOD.


----------



## Tailsy

We don't let her chew the wires any more.


----------



## ultraviolet

'guys stop deleting the games people _like _them'

>.<


----------



## surskitty

Yeah, US vs World was such an amazingly productive topic, wasn't it?


----------



## spaekle

Alraunne said:


> Mudkip never wrote threads about her -rep... or got banned. She got -rep because she was nice to the guy who whined about his -rep, but I don't remember the guy's name. I remember his avatar was like, Winnie the Pooh though. I remember posting in one of those threads and getting told I should be a psychiatrist but basically I just said "stfu you don't know what you're talking about", really nicely.


That's who I was talking about. I remember now! Agentchronon! 

Then I remember that one kid (I can't remember what name she used here) who was on some sort of mission to start the most threads in Insanity, and eventually made a million CC threads about how everyone hates her. I remember being one of the people who stood up for her too. :| I _did_ run into her a while back on a different forum, though, and she seems to have matured a whole lot.

oh, lol, that whole forum games thread still exists a couple pages back in this forum. "On Removing Clutter", I think. It's locked though.


----------



## Autumn

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> one kid (I can't remember what name she used here) who was on some sort of mission to start the most threads in Insanity, and eventually made a million CC threads about how everyone hates her. I remember being one of the people who stood up for her too. :| I _did_ run into her a while back on a different forum, though, and she seems to have matured a whole lot.


... wasn't that Umbreevee or something like that?


----------



## #1 bro

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> That's who I was talking about. I remember now! Agentchronon!


HAHAHAHA THAT WAS ME

IT WAS ME ALL ALONG


----------



## departuresong

Wow. You got a lot less stupid.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Leafpool said:


> ... wasn't that Umbreevee or something like that?


Yeah, it was. Actually, she was one of, if not my closest friend on this forum - almost like a sister to me. And yeah, I just Googled Umbreevee, and SO's right - she has matured. Then again, she _was_ only 11 at the time, but what the hell.



Zeta Reticuli said:


> HAHAHAHA THAT WAS ME
> 
> IT WAS ME ALL ALONG


Really? Somehow, I think you're joking.


----------



## Spoon

The whole uproar about people having the word 'banned' in their user subtitle. I think some people were seriously considering actually banning them for it, although it's more likely that that was sarcasm.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Two words, Safari Zone.


----------



## surskitty

Spoon said:


> The whole uproar about people having the word 'banned' in their user subtitle. I think some people were seriously considering actually banning them for it, although it's more likely that that was sarcasm.


We said we would!  ... I don't think we meant it, no.


----------



## Tailsy

Oh, I did like the Safari Zone. One of Furret's really good ideas!


----------



## ultraviolet

What was the Safari Zone?


----------



## departuresong

It worked a lot like ASB, only there was no battling involved. It emphasized catching Pokémon instead of training them; your only goal was to obtain as many different kinds of Pokémon as you could. Members could set up their own unique safari games for members to receive Pokémon and items that they could use to trade or show off. I miss it a lot and wouldn't mind re-doing it, but I would have to put a little more thought into it to keep everything working smoothly.


----------



## Tailsy

I'd love to see it up again! ;3 I think I'd like setting up a Ghost-themed Zone this time, though...


----------



## hopeandjoy

That does sound like fun. Of course, since when can I keep doing anything I sign up for?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Maybe it could be linked to  the ASB League somehow..? Just throwing ideas into the ring.


----------



## Tailsy

That'd be unfair for the people who don't like/play ASB. Like me!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I have some vague memory of someone posting a CC thread about how they wanted to shoot up their school and take over the world (with an AK-47 no less) because some girl called them a name after they called them a bitch. Anyone else recall this? That was some weird shit.


----------



## Autumn

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I have some vague memory of someone posting a CC thread about how they wanted to shoot up their school and take over the world (with an AK-47 no less) because some girl called them a name after they called them a bitch. Anyone else recall this? That was some weird shit.


I remember this and that was Celestial. Here's the topic in question. :P


----------



## hopeandjoy

I totally remember that now. It was a combination of really funny, really sad, and really scary. 

Good times, good times.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You guys are making me feel like a newbie...

Tailsy, you're no fun. ASB rocks.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Thanks Leafpool. Good times, good times.

Even if I was a raging git back then.


----------



## Tailsy

Blastoise said:


> You guys are making me feel like a newbie...
> 
> Tailsy, you're no fun. ASB rocks.


I'm just an old coot who can't battle properly!


----------



## Music Dragon

That's only because you haven't had your coffee yet.


----------



## Tailsy

*wheeze* WHAT'CHOO TALKIN' 'BOUT

GERROFFA MAH LAWN *waves blender*


----------



## Music Dragon

But I wanted you to teach me how to catch a Weedle...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... so that I could catch level 132 'M.


----------



## Creepy Kecleon

GW said:


> i remember when creepy kecleon or someone said "oh being gay is saying like a tv is a tree or something"



Were you really here when that happened? Because that was damn long ago. Just to clear things up, what I meant was "If it's okay for a guy to be a woman" (and that's all gay meant to me back then, nothing much on the sex part to my innocent 13-year-old mind) as in It's okay to be "something he's not", then a tree can be a TV. Or say it's a TV although it's not. That's the idea I had, obviousy I have nothing against homosexuality anymore but people tend to bring it up all the time.

Most awkward moment... I guess the 'drama', Nidokingu getting de-admined ect.


----------



## nyuu

Creepy Kecleon said:


> "If it's okay for a guy to be a woman" (and that's all gay meant to me back then, nothing much on the sex part to my innocent 13-year-old mind) as in It's okay to be "something he's not", then a tree can be a TV. Or say it's a TV although it's not. That's the idea I had, obviousy I have nothing against homosexuality anymore but people tend to bring it up all the time.


what?


----------



## Creepy Kecleon

NWT said:


> what?


Hey. What's up? 

It was a 'metaphor' of some sort. I was a god damn KID. :P


----------

